# 1:25 Diecast collection for sale



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

HERE by the piece or as a whole collection....


----------



## daddog (Jan 15, 2013)

Larry, what did I do wrong? I wanted to learn more about what you are sellingm so I clicked on the word "HERE" . Where are the pics or information about your stuff? I'm new here so its probably operator error on my part. Thanks. John dd


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

John 
I believe the post was removed because it was all sold by end of Jan. 
dick


----------

